# 108-Hole Golf Marathon - Denver Post article



## wegobomber31 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a link for a nice article in last Sunday's Denver Post on a golf marathon I'm doing next week to raise money for a caddie named Ben Cox who was paralyzed in a skiing accident in March.

Ballyneal golf club brings two together after accident - The Denver Post

The event has really taken off and gotten a life of its own. There's a raffle aspect of the event that includes rounds of golf at some of the best and most historic golf courses in the U.S. (Merion, Olympic Club, Pinehurst, Ballyneal, East Lake, etc).


----------



## jameslordgolfer (Jun 17, 2011)

A great deed. I hope the golf marathon goes well!


----------

